# White algae??



## Michelle E. (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't know if this is the right place to ask this question but won't know till I ask huh? I keep getting this velvety white stuff where the bubbles pop on the top of my tank,its on the outside of the water. What is it and how do I get rid of it?? And I keep getting this clear snotty stuff on the filters. I washed them last night and this morning they were full of it again, what is it and how do I get rid of it?? If this is the wrong place to ask please don't be mean just let me know. Thanks for your help. Michelle


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

Are you using DIY CO2? If so, it could be yeast making its way into the tank. Do you have any pictures?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Indignation said:


> Are you using DIY CO2? If so, it could be yeast making its way into the tank. Do you have any pictures?


My thoughts as well. I have DIY and am careful not to let the yeast mixture get into the tube and into the water. None-the-less, I have a nice "DIY snot" build up at the outlet end of my air tube uke: that I have to clean every 2-3 weeks (although I have not noticed it elsewhere in the tank).

If it's not this, it sounds like some kind of protein-based film. Pics and other information about the aquarium would certainly help in getting an I.D.

-Dave


----------



## Headbanger (Aug 16, 2008)

Are you using a bubble counter ?? If not put one in and your troubles will go away


----------

